# Going to kill a cat!



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

K, this was just as my fault as Sissy's but still!!!!!!

I'm an older lady who has reached the point in her life where I'm having major night sweats and is more comfortable sleeping in a cold room. My husband on the other hand can not sleep in a room under 85 degrees. So I set up a room in what I call the backroom for me to sleep where I keep it quit cold. 

For some reason, the animals love this room and sneak in when ever they can.

The other day I went out at 5 am, in the pouring rain to dig worms for Jack, the king of my aquarium who hasn't been feeling well but will eat worms. I went out though the outside door to my room and left the house door open to the room and Sissy snuck in. I saw her and instead of trying to catch her, next to impossible, I decided to wait until I was ready to leave for work, at which time I knew she'd be ready to leave on her own.

Well I forgot her. 10 hours later when I got home from work, I went back there and she rushed out. I didn't think much of it until I went to go to sleep and OMG, I put my head on the pillow only to realize she had pee'd on it. Anyone who's ever smelled cat pee knows this is not a pleasant experience. And it went so much more than the pillow, it seeped into the blankets. 

So here I am, totally cussing out the cat and stripping my bed down and rushing to the laundry room and only wanting to get some sleep after a long day of work.

But oh no, can't do that because I have now laid on cat pee so need to totally shower, but can't do that until the washer is done with my bed linen. 

At this point I'm wondering why I ever picked that poor starving kitten off the side of the road 4 hours from my house and hauled her screaming ass to a safe, warm home. 

K, vented, lol. I know we all put up with a lot from our fur babies, it's just some days they ask more from us than should be expected.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh no. Oh no. That's so not ok. I bet you wanted to set all your linens and your cat on fire for a minute there. I had a cat that liked to hang out on the headboard and throw up on my face when I was asleep. You know about Murphy's Law? Anything that can go wrong will go wrong. Here's Click's Law, The more tired I am, the more likely a pet will keep me from sleeping.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

LOL I can feel your pain. No wonder she ran as fast as she could, she didn't like the pee pillow either. Hope all is fresh n clean today.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> You know about Murphy's Law? Anything that can go wrong will go wrong. Here's Click's Law, The more tired I am, the more likely a pet will keep me from sleeping.


Haha

OMG - I'm laughing my head off while at the same time I feel so sorry for you.


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol, all came out in the wash and shower. Sissy has been trying to make up to me and of course I'm back to fussing over my midget gray cat, kind of hard not too, she's very insistent when she wants fussing over. But I'm extra careful and not letting her in the back room for now as her punishment. Of course that will also end since I do enjoy her laying across my shoulders, purring, as I do my needle work.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh, what an ordeal! Sorry this happened to you. 

But I don’t understand something . Was the door opened or closed when you went to work for those 10 hours? If the door was closed, then really, it’s not her fault at all that she peed on the pillow. If a cat gets locked in a room somewhere and can’t get to their potty box ( especially for all of those hours), then it’s not their fault if they decide to pee somewhere on the bed. But if the door was left opened, and she could go out anytime she pleased, then she definitely was a very naughty little girl for doing that.

Regardless, I totally understand the frustration it had to have been for you, and I sure hope it doesn’t happen again!


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

Trixie, the door was closed, My Bad. But it's a converted garage with a cement floor, she could have found a lot of other places to pee other than my pillow, Her Bad. 

Life with fur babies can be frustrating at times, but I wouldn't trade it for the world. 

There's an old saying, "It's better to be pissed off than pissed on". I've always disagreed. I've been pissed off and I've been pissed on (babies, puppies, leg lifting male dogs), pissed on washes away, pissed off last a whole lot longer, lol


----------

